# Dual radiator's '98 sportsman 500 Need advice!!



## kd5hqf (Dec 5, 2009)

I need Some backup advice suggestions...!
Goin to MudCreek this Thursday. My stock radiator fan locked up,due to a short I found in the wiring!

So I Got a 2007 700cc Radiator Polaris sportsman & Fan off eBay awhile back.

Was goin to relocate it on the rack, but I found it only has in/out & overflow!
No Fill Neck.. Got it cheap...

So I am in the process of putting it on the rack.
I planned on having the flow come out of the engine,
to the STOCK rad, with no fan.. And Run the outlet to the inlet on the 700 rack mount, and then out back to the Water Pump.

Also bought a manual temp guage, Where is the best location?

Please Help... Thanks
Rod


----------



## kd5hqf (Dec 5, 2009)

http://m223.photobucket.com/albumvi...RnZspDrLkMQQ8NgkFhbXl+peGEWmsCYCT+h499PlAxWNe
here is where I'm at.


----------

